# looks twisted



## winluck7 (May 7, 2008)

hi im a newbie here. can anyone tell me how to work with this one pls. (attached image). correct me if i'm wrong but i don't think this one can be done using a band saw or a lathe machine?


----------



## tmuli (Mar 12, 2008)

This looks like a piece that has been "precompressed", which is a method of steaming and compressing the wood, which makes it very elastic. There's a company out there, that I can't remember the name, that sells precompressed wood. It comes wrapped in a plastic wrapper and you bend it to the shape you want (even twist it, like the pix) and let it dry.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It was carved.


----------



## tmuli (Mar 12, 2008)

Or it was carved. Mr. Information didn't bother to tell you there's a Japanese craftsman named Kintaro Yazawa does this type of carving, plus decorative dovetail joinery. http://www.eurus.dti.ne.jp/~k-yazawa/jointwork.html


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

tmuli said:


> a Japanese craftsman named Kintaro Yazawa does this type of carving, plus decorative dovetail joinery.


I am just in for a quick cup of coffee, but yea we had a discussion of his work a couple months ago here. I immediately recognized the picture from that discussion and visiting his site. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3570


----------



## winluck7 (May 7, 2008)

yes it is, i actually seen it on kintaro yazawa's site when i click the link of that discussion. i'm just curious if there's any machine that could do that.


----------



## winluck7 (May 7, 2008)

my apologies for not telling that


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

winluck7 said:


> y i'm just curious if there's any machine that could do that.


I am sure the Legacy Ornamental Mill can...but it would _look_ machined, meaning perfectly symmetrical. In my opinion carved looks better, it actually looks twisted because it is slightly asymmetrical. That artist beyond a shadow of a doubt (since we have seen his other work) could have carved it with perfect symmetry, why do you think he did not ? My guess would be to give it an organic look, like it _had_ been twisted instead of machined. I may be all wet but that is my take.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

This might help

http://www.waterfront-woods.com/Articles/SpiralCandle.pdf


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

JON BELL said:


> This might help
> 
> http://www.waterfront-woods.com/Articles/SpiralCandle.pdf


this link is something different then the pic in question. the spiral candle is first turned on the lathe then the center is drilled out. had a friend who made a couple of those. nice find though:thumbsup: but the pic is question if i had to quess was steamed then twisted like that


----------

